# Utilidad de mostrar número de "posts"



## Fabian

Hola, una pregunta: ¿cuál es la utilidad de mostrar el número total de "posts" de los foreros?

Gracias


----------



## belén

Utilidad, lo que se dice utilidad, ninguna, ya que no sirve de nada. 
Pero es una referencia para los otros foreros en cuanto al nivel de participación e involucración en el foro de los usuarios...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fabian: If we didn't know someone's number of posts, how are we supposed to contratulate them? Hmmm?


----------



## Fabian

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Fabian: If we didn't know someone's number of posts, how are we supposed to contratulate them? Hmmm?


 
hola Belén y Venus, bueno personalmente me parecen irrelevantes las felicitaciones.... ahora, ¿hay un número límite de "posts" por día o se pueden poner todos los que uno desee?


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi, Fabian.
You can post as many times as you like (with a limit of one message per minute).
I personally love the congrats pages, I enjoy telling my forum friends how much I appreciate them.
I find the number of posts is relevant, since it shows how involved a person is in this community.


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Fabian: If we didn't know someone's number of posts, how are we supposed to contratulate them? Hmmm?



That's it! The metaphysical expanation I've been looking for.

I've heard a rumor that all post counts are doubled on Thursdays that fall on a weekend, and extra posts are awarded when there is a full moon.  Can anyone verify this for me?


----------



## lauranazario

Fabián,
El número de "posts" es solamente eso: un número... y no tiene que ver NADA con la calidad de los mensajes (¡porque mira que hay quien pone cada cosa o utiliza sus mensajes para decir tonterías!) ni tampoco está relacionado al nivel de conocimiento de la persona en cuestión. 
Es como el odómetro de un auto, es sólo un conteo.... y en este caso es un conteo de intervenciones en los foros.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fabian

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Fabián,
> El número de "posts" es solamente eso: un número... y no tiene que ver NADA con la calidad de los mensajes (¡porque mira que hay quien pone cada cosa o utiliza sus mensajes para decir tonterías!) ni tampoco está relacionado al nivel de conocimiento de la persona en cuestión.
> Es como el odómetro de un auto, es sólo un conteo.... y en este caso es un conteo de intervenciones en los foros.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Bueno entonces lo importante es la calidad y no la cantidad


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Laura,

That makes me wonder what would happen, speaking in theoretical terms only (!!), if we got rid of the post count display.  Would activity drop substantially...at least in regard to some of the less illuminating posts?  We might try it for a while, just to see what happens, and put our congratulatory instincts to work with birthdays....Or perhaps congratulate one another for particularly insightful and intelligent messages.

C.


----------



## lauranazario

Fabian said:
			
		

> Bueno entonces lo importante es la calidad y no la cantidad


Por supuesto, estos foros han evolucionado lo suficiente para que sea así.  
Pero como en todas partes se cuecen habas...  ...puede que haya personas que piensen lo contrario. A fin de cuentas, somos humanos. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fabian

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Gracias Laura,
> 
> That makes me wonder what would happen, speaking in theoretical terms only (!!), if we got rid of the post count display. Would activity drop substantially...at least in regard to some of the less illuminating posts? We might try it for a while, just to see what happens, and put our congratulatory instincts to work with birthdays....Or perhaps congratulate one another for particularly insightful and intelligent messages.
> 
> C.


 
Buena idea señor Cuchuflete, eso detendría lo que parece ser una loca carrera por ver quién tiene el número más grande de participaciones.

Qué lindo se vería un indicador de color (sin números) que fuera del azul al rojo sólo para saber el nivel de participación o quizá las leyendas "nulo hasta intenso" (sólo son ideas mariguanas )


----------



## lauranazario

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> That makes me wonder what would happen, speaking in theoretical terms only (!!), if we got rid of the post count display.  Would activity drop substantially...at least in regard to some of the less illuminating posts?  We might try it for a while, just to see what happens, and put our congratulatory instincts to work with birthdays....Or perhaps congratulate one another for particularly insightful and intelligent messages.


Interesting proposition... even if it has the potential to open a huge can of worms with Foreros protesting left and right about the "loss" of "their" post count.

Wouldn't it be mighty interesting to *hide* (not erase --the system software needs to keep count for statistical reasons) the post count from public view and have people's own words be what distinguish them instead of their frequent-flyer miles? 

Brace yourself... this is going to be a BIGGIE!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## VenusEnvy

But then again, when someone posts without context, a bad title (like "Help!"), or is rude, I would rather know how many posts they have made. If they are new, I simply direct them to the rules, and correct forum. However, if they have more than 20 posts, I may do so with a much firmer fist. You know?


----------



## Fabian

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> But then again, when someone posts without context, a bad title (like "Help!"), or is rude, I would rather know how many posts they have made. If they are new, I simply direct them to the rules, and correct forum. However, if they have more than 20 posts, I may do so with a much firmer fist. You know?


 
Ese es un buen uso de saber el número de participaciones, pero no sé por qué tengo la ligera impresión de que algunos foreros parecen estarse correteando con los números y aún más se pican teniendo sus clubes o  ¿clubs? (sepa) de felicitadores  buena onda ¿qué no?


----------



## lauranazario

Fabian said:
			
		

> no sé por qué tengo la ligera impresión de que algunos foreros parecen estarse correteando con los números y aún más se pican teniendo sus clubes o  ¿clubs? (sepa) de felicitadores


Tranquilo, Fabián... no entres en aguas profundas con eso de los "clubes" ya que puedes herir susceptibilidades de ciertas personas. Es mejor fijarse que muchos de los que felicitamos lo hacemos en ánimo de ser cordiales y conducirnos con urbanidad. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> But then again, when someone posts without context, a bad title (like "Help!"), or is rude, I would rather know how many posts they have made. If they are new, I simply direct them to the rules, and correct forum. However, if they have more than 20 posts, I may do so with a much firmer fist. You know?


I suppose the titles, Junior Member, etc. might help. You tend to be kind and patient with your advice to the newcomers, and yes, your 'firmer' fist shows appropriately with those who ought to know better. Another reason to be rid of the public display is the posting of URLs. Some newcomers, not many, post lots of junk messages just to get to the magic number that will allow them to post a URL, rather than writing out blablabla at somenet dot com.

I can't really speak for anyone but myself, but after the 1000 post celebration, which was a lot of fun, and was really more of a community celebration than anything directed at a single person, I just think of the odometer analogy. Every time it clicks over again, I try to take some time off from the foros, for a 'mental oil change'. Much as I love the learning here, I don't want to forget how to read books! 

un saludo,
C.


----------



## cuchuflete

Fabian said:
			
		

> Ese es un buen uso de saber el número de participaciones, pero no sé por qué tengo la ligera impresión de que algunos foreros parecen estarse correteando con los números y aún más se pican teniendo sus clubes o ¿clubs? (sepa) de felicitadores  buena onda ¿qué no?



Hemos notado esta misma posibilidad Fabián, y algo interesante ha pasado en lo que se refiere al asunto cuando empezamos con un sub-foro especialmente dedicado a las enhorabuenas. Cuando ciertos foreros descubrieron que no hay conteo en el sub-foro de felicitaciones, su nivel de participación en aquellos hilos disminuyó

A fin de cuentas, los númeritos no tienen mucha importancia. Rápidamente uno aprende cuales foreros tienen la actitud comunitaria, como--a mi parecer--todos los que han participado en esta misma conversacíon. Los reconozco por nombre/apodo y el número no me importa.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Fabian

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Tranquilo, Fabián... no entres en aguas profundas con eso de los "clubes" ya que puedes herir susceptibilidades de ciertas personas. Es mejor fijarse que muchos de los que felicitamos lo hacemos en ánimo de ser cordiales y conducirnos con urbanidad.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 

Disculpe usted señora Laura, eso lo dije en buena onda. Es bonito felicitar pero  me parece que existe la exageración. No pretendo moler a alguien, al contrario felicidades a todos los maestros que ayudan tanto pero siempre es bueno mantenerse tocando el piso. 

Saludos maestraz@s


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Gracias Laura,
> 
> That makes me wonder what would happen, speaking in theoretical terms only (!!), if we got rid of the post count display. Would activity drop substantially...at least in regard to some of the less illuminating posts? We might try it for a while, just to see what happens, and put our congratulatory instincts to work with birthdays....Or perhaps congratulate one another for particularly insightful and intelligent messages.
> 
> C.


Noooooooooooo    You people are going to make me cry!  
I want to be congratulated once, just once... If I have to wait until my birthday next year, this will never happen!!! 
I like to congratulate people and I'd love to get to my first thousand. After that I don't care. You can erase all my posts if you wish! 

Now, seriously, I'm not so sure that people post so much in order to get more numbers. I mean, there are a lot of silly posts around, but in order to reach 1,000 or so, you have to participate seriously... don't you agree?

saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

MJ...tranki amiga!





> speaking in* theoretical terms only (!!)*



Fabian raised a good question, and I thought I would throw out that bit of bait both seriously, and just to watch the inevitable howls of protest.  

Personally, I would like to see a way to reward those whose contributions help make this such a fun place, regardless of 'da numbuzz'.  You qualified long ago.

Pass the caraway seeds, plis.
C.


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooo  You people are going to make me cry!
> I want to be congratulated once, just once... If I have to wait until my birthday next year, this will never happen!!!
> I like to congratulate people and I'd love to get to my first thousand. After that I don't care. You can erase all my posts if you wish!
> 
> Now, seriously, I'm not so sure that people post so much in order to get more numbers. I mean, there are a lot of silly posts around, but in order to reach 1,000 or so, you have to participate seriously... don't you agree?
> 
> saludos


 
Yo recién voy a tener que esperar hasta el año que viene para que me saluden por mi cumpleaños.
Yo solo me hice saludar. Hice, a propócito, que el día de mi cumple llegue a los 100 posts.
Te creo
Antes de llegar a los 1000 posts hacías, varias veces, algunas preguntas estúpidas o me pasaba felicitando más que ahora. Todo por llegar a los 1000. Luego mi espíritu competitivo aumentó hasta que Ln me paró el carro en el hilo de ir al baño (pero eso quería saber, ese no fue de broma). Ahora me lo tomo más en serio all tema del foro.
Así que, gracias LN!!!


----------



## Phryne

alc112 said:
			
		

> Yo recién voy a tener que esperar hasta el año que viene para que me saluden por mi cumpleaños.
> Yo solo me hice saludar. Hice, a propócito, que el día de mi cumple llegue a los 100 posts.
> Te creo
> Antes de llegar a los 1000 posts hacías, varias veces, algunas preguntas estúpidas o me pasaba felicitando más que ahora. Todo por llegar a los 1000. Luego mi espíritu competitivo aumentó hasta que Ln me paró el carro en el hilo de ir al baño (pero eso quería saber, ese no fue de broma). Ahora me lo tomo más en serio all tema del foro.
> Así que, gracias LN!!!



Yo escribo estupideces porque soy así de nacimiento, no por el número en sí.  

saludos ale 

PD: Gracias Cuchu! De sacar los números hacemos un cumple virtual considerando que escribo unos 10 mensajes por día... para dentro de dos semanas!


----------



## Fabian

alc112 said:
			
		

> Yo recién voy a tener que esperar hasta el año que viene para que me saluden por mi cumpleaños.
> Yo solo me hice saludar. Hice, a propócito, que el día de mi cumple llegue a los 100 posts.
> Te creo
> Antes de llegar a los 1000 posts hacías, varias veces, algunas preguntas estúpidas o me pasaba felicitando más que ahora. Todo por llegar a los 1000. Luego mi espíritu competitivo aumentó hasta que Ln me paró el carro en el hilo de ir al baño (pero eso quería saber, ese no fue de broma). Ahora me lo tomo más en serio all tema del foro.
> Así que, gracias LN!!!


 
Muy valiente de parte del joven alc112 admitir que él  estaba "corriendo". 
Ahora que, para ser cordiales y felicitar, se puede seguir haciendo a través de los mensajes privados.

Si los mensajes de felicitación se imprimieran en papel ¿cuántas toneladas se juntarían? ¿disminuirian las felicitaciones si éstas fueran de carácter privado?... creo que sí...

Sólo una preguntita joven alc112, ¿por qué estabas "corriendo"? ¿con qué motivo? 

De todos modos los quiero mucho a todos.


----------



## Phryne

Fabian said:
			
		

> Muy valiente de parte del joven alc112 admitir que el estaba "corriendo".
> Ahora que para ser cordiales y felicitar se puede seguir haciendo a través de los mensajes privados.
> 
> Si los mensajes de felicitación se imprimieran en papel ¿cuántas toneladas se juntarían? ¿disminuirian las felicitaciones si éstas fueran de carácter privado?... creo que sí...
> 
> De todos modos los quiero mucho a todos.



Disculpame, Fabian, no entiendo por que te molestan las felicitaciones... no sirven para nada, no juntan "números", están en un subforo que no molesta a nadie, pero seguro que hacen sentir a quienes participan como parte de una comunidad. Y no es un club privado. Yo he saludado y aun saludo a gente que conzco poco... jejeje  

saludos


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sí, Fabian, ¿por qué te molesta tanto? ¿Qué pensaría si quisieramos felicitarte? . . .


----------



## Fabian

Phryne said:
			
		

> Disculpame, Fabian, no entiendo por que te molestan las felicitaciones... no sirven para nada, no juntan "números", están en un subforo que no molesta a nadie, pero seguro que hacen sentir a quienes participan como parte de una comunidad. Y no es un club privado. Yo he saludado y aun saludo a gente que conzco poco... jejeje
> 
> saludos


 
Como a todo el mundo las felicitaciones me encantan, pero lo que me inquieta un poco es la exageración que se hace en ello. Nada más sólo soy un simple forero que expresa una opinión personal creyendo que aquí existe mucha libertad de expresión, porque el mismo nombre del foro lo dice: "comentarios y sugerencias". A fin de cuentas los señores y señoras administradores son quienes tienen la última palabra y reitero que los aprecio mucho a todos y más a los que siempre ayudan tan pronta y acertadamente.

PD Por favor, acéptenme como soy


----------



## cuchuflete

Fabian said:
			
		

> PD Por favor, acéptenme como soy



Bueno Cuate, te aceptamos, pero ...sin intención alguna de ofender...¿puedes
cambiar de máscara?


----------



## Fabian

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sí, Fabian, ¿por qué te molesta tanto? ¿Qué pensaría si quisieramos felicitarte? . . .


 

Les confieso que soy narcicista y ególatra así que el exceso de felicitaciones me hace daño y me desubica.  Dos ó tres felicitaciones son más que suficientes para mí, lo demás sería pecado... y no se apuren por lo que diga de sus felicitaciones por alcanzar chorrocientos mil mensajes, que aqui (afortunadamente) no mando yo 

Besos para las chicas y abrazos para los hombres.


----------



## lauranazario

Fabian said:
			
		

> Disculpe usted señora Laura, eso lo dije en buena onda. Es bonito felicitar pero  me parece que existe la exageración. No pretendo moler a alguien, al contrario felicidades a todos los maestros que ayudan tanto pero siempre es bueno mantenerse tocando el piso.
> Saludos maestraz@s


JAjAJA... me has hecho reír con este comentario. Sólo te estaba dando un aviso de que --como en todos lugares donde hay interacción humana-- en WR hay ciertos "clubes" o "bandos de amigos" que se ofenderían muchísimo si 'denunciáramos' su existencia... pero son un secreto a voces ya que sus propios comportamientos los delatan. ¿Me entiendes? 

No te eches de 'enemigos' a los integrantes de estos clubes porque harán lo imposible por ponerte de malas con otros foreros, cuestionar tus motivos, etc., etc., etc. Sí... como una novela de TV o 'culebrón' como le dicen en algunos países. Risible, pero cierto. Mejor que lo sepas por ello de que "en guerra avisada no muere gente".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Phryne

lauranazario said:
			
		

> JAjAJA... me has hecho reír con este comentario. Sólo te estaba dando un aviso de que --como en todos lugares donde hay interacción humana-- en WR hay ciertos "clubes" o "bandos de amigos" que se ofenderían muchísimo si 'denunciáramos' su existencia... pero son un secreto a voces ya que sus propios comportamientos los delatan. ¿Me entiendes?
> 
> No te eches de 'enemigos' a los integrantes de estos clubes porque harán lo imposible por ponerte de malas con otros foreros, cuestionar tus motivos, etc., etc., etc. Sí... como una novela de TV o 'culebrón' como le dicen en algunos países. Risible, pero cierto. Mejor que lo sepas por ello de que "en guerra avisada no muere gente".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



 Es un chiste, no?


----------



## lauranazario

Phryne said:
			
		

> Es un chiste, no?


No, Phryne... desgraciadamente NO lo es. Como Moderadores pendientes del bienestar de WR, hemos visto que se le he hecho a otros foreros y hasta en algunos casos hemos vivido en carne propia los ataques de "bandos de amigos".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fabian

lauranazario said:
			
		

> JAjAJA... me has hecho reír con este comentario. Sólo te estaba dando un aviso de que --como en todos lugares donde hay interacción humana-- en WR hay ciertos "clubes" o "bandos de amigos" que se ofenderían muchísimo si 'denunciáramos' su existencia... pero son un secreto a voces ya que sus propios comportamientos los delatan. ¿Me entiendes?
> 
> No te eches de 'enemigos' a los integrantes de estos clubes porque harán lo imposible por ponerte de malas con otros foreros, cuestionar tus motivos, etc., etc., etc. Sí... como una novela de TV o 'culebrón' como le dicen en algunos países. Risible, pero cierto. Mejor que lo sepas por ello de que "en guerra avisada no muere gente".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Señora Nazario estoy consciente de que los foreros de la sección "felicitaciones" se cuentan por montones y montones e incluso gusto de seguir los comentarios que varios de ellos hacen por aquí y por allá, y claro que tener ideas contrarias a la corriente no lo hace a uno popular así que lo que pretendo es un debate inteligente donde nadie se enoje y nos pongamos a ver las cosas con otro enfoque, pero ya sé que la inercia de la mayoría es la que manda en todas partes... bueno no se enojen conmigo, amor y paz  aunque me gusta la polémica y bienvenidos los debates inteligentes eso le pone sabor al asunto. 

Cierro y concluyo mi participación en este debate, nada más que decir


----------



## Cath.S.

> Ahora que, para ser cordiales y felicitar, se puede seguir haciendo a través de los mensajes privados.


I wouldn't dare writing people to congratulate them, most of the time.
I find it much easier to do so publicly. 

Why does it bother you so much? People are having fun and socializing and it makes them feel good. What harm does it do? None.

Whenever the subject of a thread bores me, I am content with not reading it, as I accept the fact that other people's pleasure might be vastly different from my own. I find some threads very silly indeed! but would never dream of asking for them to be removed.


----------



## alc112

egueule tiene razón. POr más que este foro sea de idiomas, no significa que la gente que entra aquí sean robots que respondan a traducciones. Todos somos personas y nos gustan que de vez en cuando nos feliciten o nos agradezcan. Además, hay una regla en la lista que dice "el uso de hola y gracias es bienvenido".
No dejes que se te suba mucho a la cabeza el Thou shalt not chat.
Si no te gustan el foro de felicitaciones, simplemente no entres. No sé si puede significarse que no quieras que para tu milestone te feliciten. Está re bueno, ves como gente de todos lados del mundo te felicitan. Mi milestone cayó el día en el que Juan Pablo Segundo murió, pero igual, muchas foreros me saludaron y les agradezco de corazón.

PD: nadie va a evitar que empiece el festejo por tu primer milestone.

Saludos


----------



## Philippa

Phryne said:
			
		

> I'd love to get to my first thousand.


I'm with Phryne on this one!! You can't get rid of the post count (even for a while, Cuchu!!) until *I* get to 1000 (sometime this summer hopefully)!!!!  
Seriously, I would be disappointed, but I agree that it's not good that people see it as a race! If it were abolished (¡¡siempre después de mi postcumpleaños, por supuesto!!  ) I think I would still like some sort of indication of the people that are more involved - for most people it doesn't take long or much to get to Senior Member status.


			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Los reconozco por nombre/apodo y el número no me importa.


I agree, but (as someone who isn't quite as involved as you) there are people I miss recognising (especially non SpEn people, but not just them) and I'd like to know who has posted lots and lots and is a more committed person. I'm not quite sure why!


			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Another reason to be rid of the public display is the posting of URLs. Some newcomers, not many, post lots of junk messages just to get to the magic number that will allow them to post a URL


The not posting URLs will still apply so these people will still want to get to 30 even if they can't count it!

Don’t even think about it!!  
Philippa  

P.S. Laura and especially Fabian, please would you look at this thread – I really want to understand all this thread!! Thankyou!!


----------



## el_novato

Phryne said:
			
		

> Es un chiste, no?





			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> No, Phryne... desgraciadamente NO lo es.  ...




 ¿En serio doña Laura existe esto en el foro?.    

Ahora participo poco en el foro.  Pero antes que lo frecuentaba todo el día, se respiraba la amistad y espíritu de equipo  (ahhhh, que bonito es lo bonito), y ahora me sale usted con esta noticia.     


¿Tanto así han cambiado las cosas?.  Chingao, se suponen que tienen que cambiar para bien.  Pero bueno, sigamos haciendo las cosas mejores en lo que a cada quien toca y corresponde.  Para que esto sea un agradable lugar, tal como lo recuerdo.


----------



## lauranazario

Sí, don Novato... ha existido eso en el foro. Cuéntese entre los agraciados que no han sufrido ataques personalistas --que no son ni han sido la orden del día en estos foros-- pero cuya presencia se ha manifestado en diversas ocasiones. Nada que no se haya podido "sobrevivir" ni que haya afectado intrínsecamente la camaradería y colaboración que impera aquí. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hice, a propó*s*ito, que el día de mi cumple llegue a los 100 posts mensajes  .


 
Nada que comentar acerca de éste hilo, sólo mi alma de maestra que es más fuerte que yo


----------



## ILT

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Nada que comentar acerca de *e*ste hilo, sólo mi alma de maestra que es más fuerte que yo



Bien dice mi madre que al mejor cocinero se le quema la sopa je, je, je   Seguro que era un error tipográfico, lo siento Like an Angel ; y como maestra sabes que es más fácil corregir que redactar la primera vez

¡Saludos!

ILT


----------



## Like an Angel

Muy cierto, ya mismo archivo este dicho 





			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Bien dice mi madre que al mejor cocinero se le quema la sopa je, je, je


 
Gracias ILT, siempre me lío con los acentos en esos casos


----------



## Zephyrus

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Sí, don Novato... ha existido eso en el foro. Cuéntese entre los agraciados que no han sufrido ataques personalistas --que no son ni han sido la orden del día en estos foros-- pero cuya presencia se ha manifestado en diversas ocasiones. Nada que no se haya podido "sobrevivir" ni que haya afectado intrínsecamente la camaradería y colaboración que impera aquí.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



También lo había notado pero pensé que era solo idea mia...  Tengo la suerte, entonces, de estar entre los que no sufrieron ataques; será quizás porque no participo mucho y si participo me mido bastante a la hora de opinar, precisamente para evitar ataques   
En cuanto al número de posts, Fabian, eso es algo totalmente referencial. Yo llevo varios meses en este foro y mis posts no suben de los 250, creo. Como dices es cuestión de calidad y no de cantidad. Nada me costaría enviar 200 posts al día preguntando como se dice esto o aquello y no aportando nada. Pero bueno, no me desvío del tema principal. Lo importante es cooperar, aprender y mantener la camaradería que nos caracteriza    


zephyrus


----------



## el_novato

A ver, a ver; solo para seguir la plática.  ¿Qué tipos de ataques son lo que realizaban?.  Dicen que la curiosidad mató al gato.


----------



## el_novato

Hummm, mejor me mandan los comentarios por mensaje privado, para no desencadenar un "chateo".



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> A ver, a ver; solo para seguir la plática.  ¿Qué tipos de ataques son lo que realizaban?.  Dicen que la curiosidad mató al gato.


----------



## Narda

A mi me gusta la calidad y me encanta ver la cantidad!


----------



## rayb

el_novato said:
			
		

> A ver, a ver; solo para seguir la plática. ¿Qué tipos de ataques son lo que realizaban?. Dicen que la curiosidad mató al gato.


 
Cuando recién entré a WR, hace un par de meses, identfiqué de inmediato a un grupo de hienas que te saltan encima ante cualquier error tipográfico, sintáxico o semántico que, en su discutible opinión, puedas haber cometido. Tu opinión les da exáctamente lo mismo y como si su juego fuese gracioso se retroalimentan mutuamente. Bajo el pretexto que son natives (supuestamente), como si todos los natives escribieran bien por decreto de naciniento, te rayan tu texto con enormes cruces rojas    y tachaduras, además de better???...que lo convierten en un texto absolútamente ilegible....Por cierto, ni el más estricto de los maestros, ni aquel osado editorialista de un diario de Barranquilla que le rechazara por mal escritos sus primeros cuentos a García Márquez se habrían permitido tamaña grosería en las correcciones ante alguien que humildemente (IMHO) intenta contribuir con un antecedente interesante al debate....

Con todo, como me defendí, a veces ferozmente confieso, de los ataques recibidos, por lo demás casi siempre absolutamente injustificados en el fondo y siempre en la forma, ahora aunque me ignoran al menos me dejan tranquilo. De todos los ataques recibidos el más innoble de todos, y con mucho, fue el de una hiena, que después de tratarme injustificadamente de todo en un PM, me dijo que me había agregado a su lista de indeseables....Qué hacer entonces, no podía contestarle en los foros ni tampoco en un PM...Pensé seriamente en retirarme, pero me salvó otro PM que me mostró que lo peor que podía hacer era darle en el gusto a las hienas....

Saludos,

rayb


----------



## lauranazario

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> También lo había notado pero pensé que era solo idea mia...





			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Pensé seriamente en retirarme, pero me salvó otro PM que me mostró que lo peor que podía hacer era darle en el gusto a las hienas....


Bueno, pues ya han visto dos opiniones adicionales... una, la de un observador de los ataques y otra, la de una víctima directa de los ataques. Los que dudaban ya tienen confirmación y los que querían ejemplos ya leyeron un testimonial.

Creo que en aras de la paz y la tranquilidad es mejor *dar por concluido el tema de los ataques*, que reitero NO SON la orden del día en los foros de WR. A diferencia de muchos otros lugares en el ciberespacio, aquí un grandísimo grupo de usuarios/foreros aporta su granito de arena y hace mucho para preservar todo lo bueno que hay en WR.

A todos ustedes, mi agradecimiento como Moderadora... y mi cooperación y solidaridad como Forera que también soy.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rayb

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Bueno, pues ya han visto dos opiniones adicionales... una, la de un observador de los ataques y otra, la de una víctima directa de los ataques. Los que dudaban ya tienen confirmación y los que querían ejemplos ya leyeron un testimonial.
> 
> Creo que en aras de la paz y la tranquilidad es mejor *dar por concluido el tema de los ataques*, que reitero NO SON la orden del día en los foros de WR. A diferencia de muchos otros lugares en el ciberespacio, aquí un grandísimo grupo de usuarios/foreros aporta su granito de arena y hace mucho para preservar todo lo bueno que hay en WR.
> 
> A todos ustedes, mi agradecimiento como Moderadora... y mi cooperación y solidaridad como Forera que también soy.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Laura:

Creo que el tema de los ataques sólo se dará por concluido cuando los moderadores le pongan atajo. Hoy, sin ir más lejos, fui tratado más de una vez de "..., tu padre!!",ignorante, papanatas y malos modales en otro hilo, en circunstancias que la propia forera consultante me había dado la razón en la discusión suscitada con relación a un tema que, por lo demás, es de mi más absoluto dominio. En lugar de censurar esos ataques destemplados, tu como moderadora cerraste el foro sin darme la oportunidad de responder públicamente.

Por mi parte, no sé si continuaré mucho tiempo más en WR. Salvo, por cierto, que se erradiquen radicalmente las prácticas como la que describo.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## lauranazario

rayb said:
			
		

> Laura:
> En lugar de censurar esos ataques destemplados, tu como moderadora cerraste el foro sin darme la oportunidad de responder públicamente.


Hago la salvedad de que contesto en un foro abierto únicamente porque mencionaste mi nombre....

Lamento que nuestros estilos sean diferentes, Rayb... pero soy de las que piensa que "la ropa sucia se lava en casa". 
Cerré el hilo porque el comportamiento vertido (¡y nunca mencioné nombres!) estaba fuera de los parámetros que cité en mi mensaje. Te exhorto a que intercambiemos impresiones y busquemos posibles soluciones por medio de PMs. Agradecería mucho no dialogar en público sobre asuntos personales... y máxime cuando atañen a terceros.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rayb

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hago la salvedad de que contesto en un foro abierto únicamente porque mencionaste mi nombre....
> 
> Lamento que nuestros estilos sean diferentes, Rayb... pero soy de las que piensa que "la ropa sucia se lava en casa".
> Cerré el hilo porque el comportamiento vertido (¡y nunca mencioné nombres!) estaba fuera de los parámetros que cité en mi mensaje. Te exhorto a que intercambiemos impresiones y busquemos posibles soluciones por medio de PMs. Agradecería mucho no dialogar en público sobre asuntos personales... y máxime cuando atañen a terceros.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Laura, no creo que los estilos sean tan diferentes...yo también comparto y practico el pricipio que siempe es mejores mejor que "la ropa sucia se lave en casa". Pero en este caso, ¿cuál sería la casa? Yo fui el atacado gratuitamente en un sitio público que cualquiera puede ver y lo normal es que habiéndo sido insultado tenga el derecho a réplica en el mismo hilo en que esto sucedio. Lo cual ahora no es posible, en la medida que el hilo está cortado. Llevarlo entonces a una discusión en PM de la cual nadie se enterará, máxime que el atacante declaró públicamente que será sordo a todo lo que yo diga me parece inconducente.

Dado que en este otro hilo se planteó una discusión acerca de los ataques, en el cual hiciste un llamado a dar por concluido dicho tema, me pareció justamente pertinente, a manera de ejemplo, ilustrar a qué punto los moderadores tienen un rol crucial en erradicar los ataques. Nada personal contigo por cierto. Sí, en cambio, con el atacante, que por lo demás no nombré en este hilo, el cual creo que me debe una explicación pública.

Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

This has gone way off topic.  If anyone has a problem concerning attacks, real or perceived, please PM any moderator.  We will be pleased to assist you.

Un saludo,
Cuchu

Thread closed.


----------

